# Canon EOS 750D WLAN defekt?!



## Tech-Essen (11. März 2018)

Hallo,
neulich wollte ich meine Canon EOS 750D mit meinem Smartphone per WLAN verbinden. Doch irgendwie kann ich das WLAN der Kamera nicht finden. Ich habe auch schon zwischen iOS, Android und Windows gewechselt. Wenn man es dann erneut versucht, bleibt die Software stehen. 
Wenn ich es über ein externes WLAN versuche, wird von der Kamera kein WLAN gefunden.
Ich habe mir dazu schon mehrere Video angesehen und auch die Anleitung mehrmals gelesen.
Kennt jemand das Problem und gibt es eine Lösung? Oder muss ich die Kamera einschicken?
Würde mich über Antworten freuen!


----------



## sheel (12. März 2018)

Hi

ganz so vielseitig, wie du dir vorstellst, ist Wlan nicht. Es gibt Geräte, die sich nur zu anderen verbinden können, aber selbst nicht "Ziel" einer Verbindung von anderen Geräten sein können.
Deine Kamera unterstützt Verbdinungsannahme es nicht, Android nicht, und Ios auch nicht (zumindest ohne rooten etc.). Also, der externe Wlan-fähiger Router ist das einzige Gerät, das bei dir in Frage kommt.

Wenn die Kamera sich nicht verbinden kann, Android aber schon, könnte zB. Verschlüsselung "schuld" sein - viele "einfachere" Wlan-Geräte unterstützen keine, oder nur schwache. (Andere Gründe gibts genug, und natürlich kann die Kamera auch einfach kaputt sein).


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. März 2018)

Die Kamera selbst unterstützt Verbindungsannahme natürlich schon. Aber es gibt ein paar Fallstricke, leider. Zum Beispiel gibt es Handys (bzw. Einstellungen in Handys), die automatisch eine Verbindung wieder kappen, wenn sie kein Internet bereitstellt. Und da eine Kamera nunmal kein Internet-Router ist, kann sowas schonmal störend sein.

Aber dass du nichtmal das von der Kamera bereitgestellte WiFi auf deinem Handy siehst (wenn es entsprechend aktiviert ist), das ist schon seltsam. Bei meiner Kamera (Canon 5D Mark IV) funktioniert das wirklich problemlos, auch wenn die Reichweite nun nicht gerade überwältigend ist.

Da ich das Problem selbst nicht habe, kann ich auch nur raten. Versuch mal, dein Handy auf Flugmodus zu stellen und NUR das WiFi anzumachen ... sodass das Handy keine Datenverbindung vom Provider hat (also offline ist). Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass das z.B. bei bestimmten LG Handys helfen soll. Canon Camera Connect (die App) scheint etwas zickig zu sein im Vergleich zur alten EOS Remote App.


----------



## Tech-Essen (15. März 2018)

Ich habe meine Kamera jetzt zu Canon einschicken lassen und hoffe sie bald repariert zurückzubekommen.


----------



## Tech-Essen (6. Juni 2018)

Hallo, noch ein letztes Update: Nach nur zwei Wochen kam meine 750D zurück und die WLAN-Funktion läuft!


----------



## AW_erfurt (11. Juli 2019)

Merci für den Beitrag. Hab genau dasselbe Problem und schon alles mögliche probiert.

Die Kamera baut keinen erkennbaren WLAN-Zugangspunkt auf und erkennt auch keine verfügbaren Netzwerke. Die Verbindung über USB-Kabel wird ebenfalls nicht erkannt. Zuvor hat alles 1,5 Jahre lang zuverlässig funktioniert.

Werde die Kamera wohl auch einschicken.


----------

